# Speaking of P&G



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Bear in mind they own Evo, California Natural and Innova.
Proctor & Gamble Buys Natura Pet Foods - Pets and Vets - timesunion.com - Albany NY


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

where have u been


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> Bear in mind they own Evo, California Natural and Innova.
> Proctor & Gamble Buys Natura Pet Foods - Pets and Vets - timesunion.com - Albany NY


Old news rehashing the same old innuendo. Don't we already have enough threads on this one?:tongue:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Boo sorry, my computer at work loads slow, so I missed a TON of threads. 
I should probably post from home only.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> Boo sorry, my computer at work loads slow, so I missed a TON of threads.
> I should probably post from home only.


Haha...that's ok. It's the thought that counts!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RemingtonYoung (Aug 6, 2010)

California Natural is bringing out a new Grain Free brand with the P & G Logo in the next 3 weeks.Keep your eye out for these guys!

_SPAM removed by moderator, RFD_


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

RemingtonYoung said:


> California Natural is bringing out a new Grain Free brand with the P & G Logo in the next 3 weeks.Keep your eye out for these guys!
> 
> _SPAM removed by moderator, RFD_



It's been out and available for quite a while now. Not sure about the P&G logo, though.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

RemingtonYoung said:


> California Natural is bringing out a new Grain Free brand with the P & G Logo in the next 3 weeks.Keep your eye out for these guys!


We carry the grain free line and there's no P&G logo on it. We just started carrying it recently and have had great feedback on it. 

While I'm not thrilled with large corporations, I think it's funny to read all these post that seem to insinuate (or just state plainly) that because they are a large company they are automatically out to hurt or kill our dogs.


----------



## Dana (Oct 27, 2009)

My dogs have been eating the grain free California Natural (Venison formula) for about 2 months now. They are doing GREAT on it. I'm not a fan of P&G, and I'm cautiously watching web forums for any hints that people's dogs are having problems with this food. 

The reason I'm feeding this food is one of my dogs has sensitivities to chicken and lamb, and she's got a sensitive stomach (doesn't do well on duck). I'm leary of fish due to ethoxyquin. That doesn't leave a lot of options! I like the ingredients in the CA Nat Venison better than Natural Balance venison, and P&G or Diamond.....it's a toss-up there! 

She is doing AWESOME since she got on this food. Hardly any itching, firm poops, not belching very much. I had so wanted her to do well on Honest Kitchen or Orijen...tried both but not much luck. In fact, it was with the Orijen (regional red) that I finally realized lamb was a big problem for her (she was an itchy mess!). I will probably try Honest Kitchen's new fish formula (Zeal) when it comes out - supposed to be in the next few months. But for now, I'm very pleased with the results on the CA Nat Venison, and praying P&G doesn't mess with the ingredients or sourcing!!!!!

There is no P&G logo on any of the bags I've bought so far - just the Natura logo.

Dana


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

ubershann said:


> While I'm not thrilled with large corporations, I think it's funny to read all these post that seem to insinuate (or just state plainly) that because they are a large company they are automatically out to hurt or kill our dogs.


Nobody has said that and as far as I can tell, no one has insinuated that large companies have the intent to harm our dogs. Some have said they think a large public corporation may be more likely to cheapen a premium product or cut corners on quality to squeeze more profits out, but that's nowhere near the same as intent to harm our dogs.


----------



## bboncorr (Aug 29, 2010)

ubershann said:


> We carry the grain free line and there's no P&G logo on it. We just started carrying it recently and have had great feedback on it.
> 
> While I'm not thrilled with large corporations, I think it's funny to read all these post that seem to insinuate (or just state plainly) that because they are a large company they are automatically out to hurt or kill our dogs.


P&G has a pretty bad rep for buying and changing products for the sake making the manufacturing process cheaper while keeping the price tag the same.

Look what is going on with P&G Pamper diapers. They changed the product by useing more absorbant materials and chemicles while cutting back on other materials. Well that resulted in babies getting mysterious chemical burns that doctors can't figure out where it came from. But once the parents switch diapers those mysterious rashes don't come back.

P&G response has been nothing other then a statement saying it's common for a couple kids to experience stuff when a product changes.

Now tell me if a company has the 00 to pull this then what is stopping them from changing dog food. Especially for a industry that is not really regulated outside consumers posting online. They have done this to other pet food in the past and got paid well living off the product name so what insentive do they have to not do it again. Honestly this is a response to one of their competators buying another highly regarded dog food brand. This will give them the ammo to put the product super market shelfs next to that other brand. Just yesterday I saw innova in a hannaford while food shopping. The only way to keep this product competative in super markets is to keep the price within a reasonable rage compared to what is on shelfs next to it. 

Super Markets make money off not only the product but also off selling shelf space. Basicaly if this product is sitting on the middle shelf in a prime spot then P&G will have no choice but to cut quality or raise the price. Considering the reasons I stated earlier about their comp buying another well known brand makes the latter option highly doubtful.


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, only time will tell  At this point everything, good and bad, is speculation


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

My dog is still being fed Innova (Large Breed Puppy) - but mostly because she is doing so well on it. She is 7 months and I am planning on switching her to an adult food at 10 months anyways, so I figured I would just wait until then.

We can't know for sure what till happen to the quality of Natura products from this point on, but it is my HOPE that things will stay the same. I _personally_ don't think any changes (for the worse) will happen for a few months or so (since the merger is so new still) and that is why I feel comfortable still feeding Millie Innova for the next 2-3 months still.

Hell..if I can get the hang of this raw thing (I am still intimidated by it), I might give that a try once I switch her off Innova...


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok, accidentally drop a chicken quarter beside you dog and leave the room. Return in 20 minutes and see what happened. Repeat same action when it is time to feed your dog again.


----------



## jiml (Jun 29, 2010)

P&G response has been nothing other then a statement saying it's common for a couple kids to experience stuff when a product changes.
>>>>

which is true by the way. 

some babies are sensitive to all commercially made diapers. Should they never change?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> Hell..if I can get the hang of this raw thing (I am still intimidated by it), I might give that a try once I switch her off Innova...


Come on over to the raw section. Read and ask questions. It's probably easier than you think. :wink:


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> Hell..if I can get the hang of this raw thing (I am still intimidated by it), I might give that a try once I switch her off Innova...


I've recently switched to raw and have found it's much easier than I thought. I'm not doing the PMR diet, but my 8 month old lab has been doing really well on what I've been giving her. I've been finding great deals at the grocery store when I check out what meat is on sale super cheap, and what's in the almost-expired section, which means they have an extra few dollars taken off the price. I buy for 2-3 days then go back and check again. Still trying to make sure I have all my nutrient bases covered, but so far so good. And it's been much less complicated than I originally thought. 

Good luck!


----------

